# Guest speaker for the March 8th meeting of the HRFA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The Guest speaker for the March 8th meeting of the HRFA is Paul Smith. He will be speaking on long distance casting.

Find out what it takes to get your line out hundreds of yards into the water and surf. Mr. Paul Smith is a Champion Long Distance Casting pro with years of experience. He has agreed to come and do an overview of what is necessary to get longer casts with various types of gear and tackle. Don’t miss this meeting. You will need his help to get longer cast!


Please join us at our monthly meeting and kick off this 2005 fishing season by learning and refining some of your fishing techniques. The Hudson River Fishermen's Association will be holding it's March 8th meeting at 7:45 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. 

That's at 7:45 PM on March 8th, 2005 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Everyone is welcome. Non members are requested to give a $2.00 donation. However, a one time free pass, directions and more information on the HRFA can also be obtained through www.HRFA.us All HRFA general meetings are on the second Tuesday of every month.


----------

